# Flashing Orange Light HP Deskjet D4160



## Adrianatns (Jan 6, 2010)

:sigh:This printer has been sleeping for a while, but haver always worked fine. I turned it on because my preferred Brother MFC-240C has a mysterious "paper jam" about which I posted earlier. 
The HP inks seemed to be dried out, so I recharged them. After that the printer shows the flashing light orange. Why?
- the cartridges are in the right places
- there is no paper
- the black ink was tested at Walgreens. They said the colored is not working well. But I'm printing in black and inserted the colored to have the printer work.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## OakhurstOE (Jan 7, 2010)

Some HP printers will not work if it thinks the color cartridge is out of ink. If the jets are clogged on the color cartridge the machine probably thinks it's out of ink. Try this. Take a wet napkin and place it on a newspaper. Gently press the color cartridge's printhead onto the wet napkin and hold in place for a while. Does ink flow out of the cartrdige? If so, your problem may be fixed. If not, you probably need a new HP cartridge. It has been my experience that refilled ink cartridges are more trouble than they are worth. Hope this helps with your problem.


----------



## Adrianatns (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much. I actually already solved the problem. I took out the color cartridge even though I thought the printer wouldn't work with only one cartridge (that's what happened once). But it worked and now I bought a new color one.
Thanks anyhow.


----------



## hstar07 (May 28, 2010)

I am having the same problem with the flashing orange light on my HP Deskjet D4160. I have been through all of the recommended troubleshooting and it still won't stop. I think I may have a seizure from watching that stupid light blink repeatedly! I just changed the ink cartridges and they are brand new so that is definitely not the problem. Please help!


----------

